# Why Power Max 826 OE discontinued?



## beardown34

*Toro Power Max 826 OE*

Does anyone have some information as to why a previous version (38624) of the Toro Power Max 826 OE was discontinued?

Toro | Power Max® 826 OE (38624)

as opposed to the "current" one, with the same 826 OE name but a different model number (37772)

Toro | Power Max 826 OE

Also, with this line, does anyone know what the initials at the end of the names stand for?

For example, 726 LE, OE, or OXE.


----------



## Shryp

E usually stands for electric start.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

all the toro's ive seen with " oxe " have the triggers to clutch the wheels so turning is easier


----------



## beardown34

I called Toro customer support and they told me:

"L" and "O" stand for two stage
"E" stands for electric start
"X" stands for commercial grade

He also told me he could not find any obvious reason why the previous version of the 826 OE (# 38624) was discontinued and replaced with the current version, # 37772 but still called 826 OE. He thought that maybe the features and pricing of the prior version was getting too expensive for that class, so they downscaled the 826 OE to provide a cheaper price point.

If you look at Toro's website, here are some differences between the discontinued 826 OE (# 38624) vs current 826 OE (# 37772)

# 38624
- list price: $1399
- auger: 14"
- throw distance: 45'
- tires: 15" x 5"
- weight: 222 lbs
- headlight: yes

# 37772
- list price: $1099
- auger: 11"
- throw distance: 40'
- tires: 13" x 5"
- weight: 175 lbs
- headlight: no


Considering I just found a 826 OE, original 38624 version, made in 2010, in great condition for a great price, I'm pretty happy that I got the "beefier" version!


--


----------



## beardown34

I just tested it out on some old frozen snow around the neighborhood. Mostly sidewalks that people gave up on shoveling or shoveled a narrow path.

Holy mother this thing is a beast! I mean I can't clear the banks piled up by the plows, but pretty much anything else it just eats up. I need to get used to using this quick stick lever thing that allows you to control the chute without releasing the traction lever. I feel like a rookie fireman trying to control the hose on full blast for the first time.

It's a heavy son of a mother. It doesn't have any ability to easily "turn on a dime" so I think my shoulders and arms will be getting buff with this thing.


--


----------



## UNDERTAKER

You got the mochine you wanted!!! Rock on!!!!! Mahalo


----------



## bosco659

Just picked up a 38624 that only had only 3 minutes run time! Only problem is the PO ran it without oil! Got it from a friend that is a Toro dealer. He took it apart and bored the engine out +.020" (max bore on the 250 cc Briggs engine) and did a complete rebuild (only needed a piston and rings). Everything else checked out ok.

Glad i found this post. Explains the difference between the two 826's and I'm quite happy that I got the good one! Looking forward to the next snowfall to test it out. Had the option of installing a new 11 hp OHV Tecumseh Snow King engine on it rather than rebuild the Briggs but I thought for the limited use it will get here I may as well sick with the Briggs engine.


----------



## beardown34

bosco659 said:


> Glad i found this post. Explains the difference between the two 826's and I'm quite happy that I got the good one! Looking forward to the next snowfall to test it out. Had the option of installing a new 11 hp OHV Tecumseh Snow King engine on it rather than rebuild the Briggs but I thought for the limited use it will get here I may as well sick with the Briggs engine.


here's my video review of the 826 OE (38624). i'd like to encounter some badass snow to see when the 8hp meets its limit.


----------



## ilucas

beardown34 said:


> here's my video review of the 826 OE (38624). i'd like to encounter some badass snow to see when the 8hp meets its limit.


 

We have 2 of the original power max 826's with out the head lights, from the first year when they came out about 7 or 8 years ago with the quickstik chute......they have been great!!! We do condo walkways with them, both asphalt and rear of building emergency paths. They eat snow and we never break shear pins. I don't think they are commercial grade because we paid 900 or 1000.00 when they first came out. I was an Ariens guy until we got these, the 826's have been so good and dependable I can't wait to try out the new 1128 we bought yesterday!! They call this one commercial grade or HD ..something like that. If the 826's weren't and this one is my walkway guy is going to love it. Can't go wrong with those original 826's!


----------



## bosco659

Used my 826OE for the first time today and was very impressed with how far it would throw snow. Wasn't a lot on the ground but at least I hot to test it out. I have to say that although the Briggs engine ran well, I still prefer the old Tecumseh Snow Kings. 

Hope I will be able to test it in one good snowfall before the end of the season.


----------



## beardown34

some inconsiderate buffoon shoveled my driveway before i got home! (/sarcasm)

i appreciate the sentiment, but i like my clean lines, not the patchy lumpy bumpy job a hasty shovel does. anyways, i took my toro 826 oe for a walk down the block and did all the sidewalks, as well as someone's driveway that i know never even bothers to shovel. had to scratch that itch.


----------



## bosco659

Tried my 826OE for the first time in deep snow and it ran like a champ. A couple of times it bogged down a bit but I backed off the drive for a second and it picked right away. The chute joystick took a bit of getting used to but I liked it. Threw snow quite far and overall I was quite impressed. I wasn't fond of the Briggs engine but it ran fine under load. 

I think I will keep this one .


----------



## beardown34

mine did well today with heavy wet snow today, but at some point it broke a shear pin. i've never had it happen before but i should have known when the right half of the auger began to push snow instead of throw it. the weird thing is, the machine actually still did a pretty good job clearing snow! the other weird thing is, when i had someone hold down the auger lever and i looked from the front, both halves of the auger still spin. however, without power, only the side with the broken shear pin can be spun by hand, while the side with the intact shear pin cannot.


----------

